# Laid engine on wrong side, now it won't even pull start



## Bigkidneys

Well, my my tohatsu 3.5 4 stroke outboard seems to be locked up. The manual completely contradicts itself. Long story short, laid if on it's side (tiller handle down like picture in manual suggests) for the past 2 weeks, went to take my trimaran out today, oil was leaking out when I set it up and the pull cord won't even budge! Oil is at half fill. Please tell me all is not lost! Only have like 2 hours on it. Yeah, I know it should have been on a stand, just didnt have time to build one and surely wasn't gonna pay as much as they wanted at west marine for theirs. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sailing_Faith

Very simple.

You have filled the cyl. with motor oil (it leaks past the rings when you stow it on the wrong side).

Just take out the plug, it will pull through and purge the oil.

Check the oil level!

pull it several times, clean the plug and put it back in.... it will start, but likely smoke like a mosquito control truck for a bit...

no harm done!


----------



## Sailing_Faith

Answer is still valid, but two other points...

1, make sure it is not in gear. The pull start has a lock out that will not let you pull it over in gear.

2, the tiller handle down is the correct way to lay these engines down... might have still allowed oil to leak past the rings though.


----------



## Sushi maker

spot on !!!!


----------



## Bigkidneys

I will try what you both said. I made sure it wasn't in gear but it still would not pull. Did see oil leaking out the bottom. Pulled the cap from the plug but didn't see any oil there. Do I need to pull the carb? Where would oil have gone? I did lay it on what I thought was the correct side. The first time it sat for a week, smoked a bit but didn't see oil and was fine. This time it sat for almost 3 weeks in the same position and this is what happened? No idea why it won't pull though..,


----------



## Bigkidneys

Thank you gentlemen. Exactly right. Pulled the plug, able to pull and oil went everywhere... Smoked like crazy but it works now! Thans


----------



## Sailing_Faith

Bigkidneys said:


> Thank you gentlemen. Exactly right. Pulled the plug, able to pull and oil went everywhere... Smoked like crazy but it works now! Thans


I am glad that I was right, and that was all it was. :thumbsup:

One thing you may want to look at is the level you fill the oil to.

Some dip sticks are supposed to be checked 'screwed in' others are just supposed to be set in the hole....

Nissan / Tohatsu / Mercury (all the same motor in small 4 stroke)... want you to screw it in... check your manual. If the oil is overfilled, it will leak into the cyl. even when placed on the correct side.


----------

